# Is the Vintage Amps/Plexi Palace forum gone?



## JC103 (Oct 6, 2007)

Is the Vintage Amps/Plexi Palace forum gone? I haven't been there lately and just realized it's out of commission.


----------



## fernieite (Oct 30, 2006)

Yeah, it's been gone for some time now. Don't know if it'll be coming back. Hope so.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

it appears Facebook is slowly taking over, from forum based discussions

which is a damn shame IMO

RIP Plexi Palace, that was a fantastic resource


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

bolero said:


> it appears Facebook is slowly taking over, from forum based discussions
> 
> which is a damn shame IMO



YEP... Facebook is getting more and more popular...


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

yep, pretty soon the entire internet will just be a big FACEBOOK portal

FACEBOOK: it's got electrolytes!


----------



## Louis (Apr 26, 2008)

bolero said:


> it appears Facebook is slowly taking over, from forum based discussions
> 
> which is a damn shame IMO
> 
> RIP Plexi Palace, that was a fantastic resource


Chris Merren was on that forum !!
He helped a lot overthere !


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Frenchy99 said:


> YEP... Facebook is getting more and more popular...


With the older demographic yes, the youth have abandoned it.


----------

